# R3 on it's way!



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been waiting all winter for a new road bike and my R3 is finally on it's way. Just wanted to share!

I'll post a review.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Congrats. Nothing like the joy of waiting for a new bike to arrive. The R3 is a well-regarded bike. I think you made a good decision. You will enjoy it.

Did you order a frame or complete bike? When you get it, you must post pics. And post many of them, with good close-ups and such.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

plume said:


> I've been waiting all winter for a new road bike and my R3 is finally on it's way. Just wanted to share!
> 
> I'll post a review.


As an R3 owner myself, congrats. I just love that bike. 
Did you get the all white 2008 version? Dura-Ace/ultegra setup. Or are you building it up yourself?


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks for the interest. I went for the complete bike, unfortunately it will be ONE more week before I see it. I jumped the gun just a bit... oh well, makes it that much more interesting.

I will certainly post pictures when I get this thing. I can't wait!


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

Got the bike yesterday, built today. Shake down ride was beautiful.


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

Completely stock. I have no need to upgrade anything at this point. Hoping to have this machine for awhile. First ride was very impressive, the bike is really fast.


----------

